# Grosor del cobre en los PCB



## dragondgold (Ene 14, 2012)

Hola compañeros del foro tengo una duda, debido a que tengo que calcular el ancho de unas trazas en el PCB necesito saber cual es el espesor del cobre alguno tiene una idea aproximada ? Alguien habitante de Argentina que tenga una idea aproximada de cual es el grosor del cobre en los PCB ?

Muchas gracias


----------



## J2C (Ene 14, 2012)

Dragondgold

Depende de cuantas onzas tenga por pie cuadrado!!, lo tipico es de 1 (una) onza y en ese caso tiene aproximadamente 35µm de espesor el cobre asi sea Pertinax o FR4.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 14, 2012)

Te recomiendo que te fijes en la norma IPC-2221 que te tira todos los Tips para hacer un buen PCB ya sea tecnología de inserción o superficial.

Sobre el grosor de las pistas, en la página 50 te da 3 gráficos, el 3ero te dice de cuanto tiene que ser tu superficie (en mils^2) en función de la corriente que tiene que manejar y de la ºT a la que estará expuesta esa pista. El 2do te pasa esa superficie al ancho que tenés que darle a la pista en función del grosor que tiene tu cobre, que normalmente es de 35um (curva de 0,0014") si es monocapa o 17um/lado (curva de 0,0007") si es doble capa.

Entonces como ejemplo si tuvieras 1A a 20ºC, con la curva C averiguas que necesitas 30mils^2    y en el gráfico B y suponiendo que tenés 17um de espesor en el cobre (peor caso), te da 50 mils de ancho.

1" (pulgada)=25,4 mm
1 mils= 1"/1000=25,4um
Paso de un DIP= 100mils=2,54mm

Ahí te subo la norma para que le des un vistazo.


----------



## dragondgold (Ene 14, 2012)

Muchas gracias le daré un vistazo


----------

